# footprint chisels



## cheekyboy (18 Jul 2010)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has a set of footprint chisels? or any experience with them?. Would like to know what you think of them, ie, edge retention and steel quality. Would appreciate any feedback


----------



## stevel (18 Jul 2010)

I have one footprint firmer chisel from the 1970's. Fantastic quality. If modern ones are the same then go for it.

Steve


----------



## Max Power (18 Jul 2010)

Good honest everyday work tools that will serve you well.
More for the tradesman than the tool experts ie they will do all that a chisel needs to do without any of the bling factor.
Not in production anymore though


----------



## jimi43 (18 Jul 2010)

I have a couple of quite old Footprint chisels acquired from rummaging at bootfairs and as others have said, they are slightly less quality than more expensive contemporaries but never the less - they are streets ahead of modern ones like Stanleys....

Jim


----------



## cadders75 (18 Jul 2010)

I have 3 old Footprint Chisels, they have Blue plastic handles but the steel is excellent and have well ground sides and bottom.

I picked up 2 new red handled Footprint paring chisels from Tilgear and I have to say they are terrible, badly ground and the steel folds over when paring pine, so it seems like you take yer chances.


----------



## Vann (19 Jul 2010)

I believe Woodbloke did a review of chisels about a year ago. It was published in one of the woodwork magazines. As I recall he gave the steel in the Footprint chisels the thumbs-up.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## MIGNAL (19 Jul 2010)

I have a couple of the footprint 565 Beech handled chisels, bought within the last few years.
The steel is very good. Both chisels had backs that were flat and very easy to polish. Blade itself is fairly 'chunky:. Side walls to the bevels are rather thick and with visible grind marks. Hardly the ultimate for dovetails. That apart they are a very decent chisel, even the bevels can be refined if you have access to a belt sander.
I've no experience of the plastic handled chisels. I'll take a guess and suggest that Footprint were using the exact same steel.


----------



## Vann (19 Jul 2010)

MIGNAL":b3jmup7d said:


> I've no experience of the plastic handled chisels. I'll take a guess and suggest that Footprint were using the exact same steel.


I believe the red Acetate (series 85 & 86) and blue Polypropylene (series 87) handled Footprint chisels use Sheffield steel. However the soft grip series claim to use German steel, and two reviewers (on Amazon.com) claim they're made in China.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## cheekyboy (19 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback  . Have been offered a set of wooden handled ones by a friend, after reading your comments i think i'll take them.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jul 2010)

Vann":rgihwu6a said:


> I believe Woodbloke did a review of chisels about a year ago. It was published in one of the woodwork magazines. As I recall he gave the steel in the Footprint chisels the thumbs-up.
> 
> Cheers, Vann.


That's correct on both counts, but as others have said, they're no longer in production in the UK - Rob


----------



## Vann (20 Jul 2010)

woodbloke":2v6zwsu7 said:


> ...as others have said, they're no longer in production in the UK - Rob


 They went into voluntary liquidation last year IIRC. I assume the Footprint chisels listed on Amazon.com (USA) - and elsewhere - are old stock. 

I've ordered a set of 4 with beech handles.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Max Power (20 Jul 2010)

I seem to recall they set up in a new building , but dont manufacture woodworking tools any longer


----------

